# Ghost shrimp turning white



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I've had ghost shrimp for about a month now. They've been doing fine and eating anything the fish miss. Excellent lil scavengers =) Keep the tank nice and clean.
Anywayz, some of them have turned white while the others remain clear. Any ideas guys? I read somewhere that this happened to other people and they died shortly thereafter..


----------



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

Could be something in your water parameters. I do know that shrimp start turning a milky white when they start to die.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

They turn white just before they shed too.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I would keep a close eye on them, to see whether they are going to moult -- it is is that they are dying, then you want to figure out why so the others won't get sick. The biggest contributor to shrimp death is water quality - also watch out for copper, including in the foods you feed.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've had this happened to my ghost shrimp, but I believe they died just a couple days after.


----------

